# Wie hoch "Transmutieren: Titan" honorieren?



## DerMolch (20. November 2008)

Hey
wie hoch last ihr euch eigentlich "Transmutieren: Titan" bezahlen?
Bei uns (Blackmoore) kriegt man da keine wirkliche antwort oder "hab ich selbst noch nicht gemacht"


----------



## Vatenkeist (22. November 2008)

habs auch schon öfters angeboten, auch meta steine aber dank des wegfalls des cd s braucht das wohl keine rmehr bzw es ist schwieriger es an den mann zu bekommen


----------



## nalcarya (25. November 2008)

Ähm, Transmutieren: Titan ist eine neue Transmutation und hat sehr wohl Cooldown -> 4 Tage. Warum das überhaupt jemand kaufen sollte weiß ich noch nicht so ganz, da die einzelnen Mats aufsummiert teurer sind als direkt einen Titanbarren (*nicht* Titanstahlbarren) zu kaufen (im Moment zumindest).


----------



## Descartes (30. November 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ähm, Transmutieren: Titan ist eine neue Transmutation und hat sehr wohl Cooldown -> 4 Tage. Warum das überhaupt jemand kaufen sollte weiß ich noch nicht so ganz, da die einzelnen Mats aufsummiert teurer sind als direkt einen Titanbarren (*nicht* Titanstahlbarren) zu kaufen (im Moment zumindest).



Würd sagen das es daran liegt, weil man als bergbauer titan einfach so abbauen kann,  und das dadurch nicht wirklich mangelware ist.
Da ist ,eher titanstahl mangelware ,was 20std cd hat, aber man locker 3bis 5 davon ,
für ein ausrüstungs stk benötigen kann.


----------



## Sch1llman (30. November 2008)

Descartes schrieb:


> Würd sagen das es daran liegt, weil man als bergbauer titan einfach so abbauen kann,  und das dadurch nicht wirklich mangelware ist.
> Da ist ,eher titanstahl mangelware ,was 20std cd hat, aber man locker 3bis 5 davon ,
> für ein ausrüstungs stk benötigen kann.



ja ach ne, trotzdem ist das rezept dann sinnlos...


----------



## Albra (1. Dezember 2008)

theoretisch brauchst du titan transmutieren nur ein einziges mal.. nämlich um eine transmutation zu entdecken (äonen-x zu äonen-y ) mit der du dann weitere entdeckungen machst.. 
ich transe lieber äonenkram hin und her statt titan


----------



## Sch1llman (1. Dezember 2008)

wie jetzt, gibt das eine garantierte entdeckung? dann muss ich mir mal wieder nen stein der weisen besorgen, den ich beim ausmisten aus versehen verkauft hatte^^


----------



## Thaielb (1. Dezember 2008)

Habe das jetzt auch zweimal gemacht und man kann es wirklich sein lassen, wenn man bereits einen Äonen-Geistesblitz hatte. Ein Barren kostet bei 65 Gold im AH, Tendenz fallend. Die Mats weit über 100. So kann man nur Gold vernichten.


----------



## Dagonzo (1. Dezember 2008)

Hmm ich dachte es gibt gar keine Geistesblitze mehr? Gibts dafür nicht die "Alchemistische Forschung Nordend"?


----------



## Thaielb (2. Dezember 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Hmm ich dachte es gibt gar keine Geistesblitze mehr? Gibts dafür nicht die "Alchemistische Forschung Nordend"?



Die Forschung ist für Elixiere. Transmutation musst du auch wie bisher beim transmutieren entdecken.


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Dezember 2008)

Achso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke für die Info.


----------



## MadMat (30. Januar 2009)

Bei uns teilweise unter 24g son Barren. Die Preise sind extrem gesunken, die die, die unbedingt als Erste Items aus Titan haben wollten diese haben.
Restliche Transmuter (Ich hasse das Wort Transen in diesem Bezug) sind Gildenintern und stellen für ihre Gilden her.

Grüße


----------



## Chimpanzee (4. Februar 2009)

Thaielb schrieb:


> Die Forschung ist für Elixiere. Transmutation musst du auch wie bisher beim transmutieren entdecken.


Durch die Forschung bekommt man auch neue Trankrezepte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (10. Februar 2009)

bei uns auf dem realm kostet son titanbarren mittlerweile 10g... da kann man gar nix mehr verdienen.


----------

